# Elementary for Watson: another chapter in the man vs machine saga



## nickel (Feb 16, 2011)

Πω πω! (Ναι, είμαι ακόμα στο «πω πω!»)

*Jeopardy*
From February 14–16, 2011, the IBM Challenge will feature IBM's Watson software facing off against two former Jeopardy! champions, Ken Jennings and Brad Rutter, in two matches to be played over three days. The winner of the competition will receive $1 million, while the second- and third-place contestants will receive $300,000 and $200,000, respectively. Jennings and Rutter have pledged to donate half their winnings to charity, while IBM will donate 100% of Watson's winnings to charity. This is the first ever man-vs.-machine competition in Jeopardy!'s history. The first game was won by the IBM Watson computer. Watson finished the first game of a two-game match with $35,734 in winnings, ahead of runner-up Brad Rutter, who earned $10,000. Ken Jennings trailed with $4,800.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeopardy​





ARMONK, N.Y. and CULVER CITY, CALIF. (December 14, 2010) -- IBM and America's Favorite Quiz show® Jeopardy! today announced that an IBM computing system named "Watson" will compete on Jeopardy! against the show's two most successful and celebrated contestants -- Ken Jennings and Brad Rutter.
http://www.jeopardy.com/news/watson1x7ap4.php

February 15:
*Computer ties human as they square off on 'Jeopardy!'Computer ties human as they square off on 'Jeopardy!'*
http://edition.cnn.com/2011/TECH/innovation/02/14/jeopardy.ibm.watson/index.html?iref=NS1

February 16:
*Computer spanks humans on Day 2 of 'Jeopardy!'*
http://edition.cnn.com/2011/TECH/innovation/02/15/jeopardy.watson/index.html?hpt=T2

Θέλω να δω τα παιχνίδια τώρα...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 16, 2011)

Εμένα αυτό με αγχώνει, πάντως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 16, 2011)

Αν έπαιζες σκάκι, θα το είχες πάρει απόφαση και θα το είχες ξεπεράσει κιόλας...  :)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 16, 2011)

Για τον ντιπ μπλου, λες; Έχει ακουστεί ότι η IBM έκλεψε στον αγώνα κατά του Κασπάροφ, στον οποίο τον νίκησε ο υπολογιστής, καθώς λέγεται ότι άνθρωποι τροφοδοτούσαν το μηχάνημα με στοιχεία σε όλη τη διάρκεια του παιχνιδιού.

Edit: Μπα, έχει προχωρήσει το θέμα. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human-computer_chess_matches 
Αναρωτιέμαι αν τελικά καταφέρουμε να δημιουργήσουμε κάτι που θα μας αντικαταστήσει...


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2011)

Είναι άλλο επίπεδο πολυπλοκότητας από μια παρτίδα σκάκι που μπορώ να την καταλάβω υπολογιστικά. Ακόμα και σε απλές ερωτήσεις, αυτές που θα απαντούσα κι εγώ (ο Τζένινγκς κέρδισε σερί 74 παιχνιδιών!), το γεγονός ότι απαντά με τεράστια ταχύτητα σε σχέση με τις διαδικασίες και τις συσχετίσεις που πρέπει να κάνει είναι τρομακτικό. Π.χ.
Clue: "Iron fitting on the hoof of a horse or a card-dealing box in a casino."
Watson: "What is shoe?"


----------



## Palavra (Feb 16, 2011)

Κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντως, δεν είναι πολύ αντικειμενικά όλα αυτά. Από τη μία έχουμε συνδυασμό πολύωρης εργασίας ομάδας τεχνικών, που σίγουρα έχουν IQ πολύ πάνω από το μέσο όρο, οι οποίοι φτιάχνουν έναν υπολογιστή, και από την άλλη έναν άνθρωπο. 
Δεν είναι ίσες οι συνθήκες, κτγμ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 16, 2011)

Μα προφανώς δεν είναι ίσες οι συνθήκες. Ο δικός μου αγαπημένος παραλληλισμός είναι το αυτοκίνητο και ο σπρίντερ. Όταν πρωτοβγήκαν αυτοκίνητα, υποθέτω ότι κάποιοι μπορεί να οργάνωσαν ή να σκέφτηκαν να οργανώσουν αγώνες ταχύτητας ή αντοχής. Σήμερα απλώς θα βάζαμε τα γέλια και με τη σκέψη ακόμα.

Το τρομακτικό (αναφέρομαι στο σκάκι) είναι ότι αφού πρακτικά δεν προχώρησαν στον επιθυμητό βαθμό οι προσπάθειες που βασίζονταν σε προηγμένη ανάλυση παραγόντων στρατηγικής κλπ, τα σημερινά προγράμματα αξιοποιούν ουσιαστικά αλγόριθμους «σταθμισμένης ωμής δύναμης».


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2011)

nickel said:


> Clue: "Iron fitting on the hoof of a horse or a card-dealing box in a casino."
> Watson: "What is shoe?"


Για να δούμε έναν χοντρικό τρόπο με τον οποίο δουλεύουν οι αλγόριθμοι του Watson, πάμε στο Reverse Dictionary:
http://www.onelook.com/reverse-dictionary.shtml

OneLook's reverse dictionary lets you describe a concept and get back a list of words and phrases related to that concept. Your description can be a few words, a sentence, a question, or even just a single word. Just type it into the box above and hit the "Find words" button. Keep it short to get the best results. In most cases you'll get back a list of related terms with the best matches shown first.​
Χοντρικά αυτό ψάχνει να βρει τις λέξεις που του έδωσες στους ορισμούς λέξεων που έχει στα πολλά λεξικά που φιλοξενεί το onelook.com.
Για το παραπάνω ερώτημα έδωσε αυτά για το «Iron fitting on the hoof of a horse»:
http://www.onelook.com/?w=*&loc=revfp2&clue=Iron+fitting+on+the+hoof+of+a+horse+
Και αυτά για το «card-dealing box in a casino»:
http://www.onelook.com/?w=card-dealing+box+in+a+casino&ls=a

Το _shoe_ είναι πρώτο (από πολλά) στο πρώτο ερώτημα και δεύτερο στο δεύτερο (όπου το πρώτο εύρημα είναι το χαρτοπαίγνιο faro, άσχετο). Με την ταχύτητα που έχει ο Watson, παρότι έχει να διαλέξει από περισσότερα και πιο περίπλοκα δεδομένα, είναι αναμενόμενο να βγάζει αστραπιαία συμπεράσματα για τέτοιες ερωτήσεις. Για τα ακόμα πιο δύσκολα, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ένας άνθρωπος να ξέρει όσα η Wikipedia (που είναι ένα μέρος από τις γνώσεις του Watson).


----------



## sarant (Feb 16, 2011)

Αν και δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτό το παιχνίδι, δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι αργά ή γρήγορα το κομπιούτερ θα κερδίσει. Ενώ στο μπριτζ, παρά το ότι έχουν από καιρό εμφανιστεί μηχανάκια, οι προβλέψεις ότι θα κέρδιζαν ανθρωπάκια (σε επίπεδο πρωταθλητισμού) δεν έχουν ακόμα επαληθευτεί.


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2011)

Stop, Dave, I'm afraid. 
...
Daisy, Daisy, give me your answer, do. I'm half crazy all for the love of you. 
‘Ντέιζι, Ντέιζι, μια απάντηση πια δώσ’ μου. Με τρέλανες εσύ κι ο έρωτάς σου, φως μου.’ ;)


----------



## Earion (Feb 17, 2011)

Δαεμάνε, και όσοι άλλοι πιστοί, από τα τρίσβαθα της μνήμης ενός τσαλακωμένου εγκεφάλου προσπαθώ να ανασύρω την εξής ανάμνηση από ταινία επιστημονικής φαντασίας (που παρωδούσε μεταξύ άλλων και την _Οδύσσεια του διαστήματος_): ο υπερυπολογιστής του διαστημοπλοίου είναι μια βόμβα που θέλει να εκραγεί και ο αστροναύτης επιχειρηματολογεί μαζί της, χρησιμοποιώντας ένα σωρό σοφίσματα για να την πείσει γατί δεν πρέπει να εκραγεί. Απίθανη σκηνή. Μήπως σας λέει κάτι αυτό; Από ποια ταινία είναι; Άλλη σκηνή που θυμάμαι από την ίδια ταινία είναι ότι βγαίνουν από το διαστημόπλοιο και κάνουν σερφ. Πολύ γέλιο…


----------



## psifio (Feb 17, 2011)

Earion, ετούτη εδώ πρέπει να λες: Dark Star.


----------



## Earion (Feb 17, 2011)

Βεβαίως, και χίλια ευχαριστώ, psifio!
Μάλιστα στη Βικιπαίδεια βρήκα και το σενάριο της ταινίας, απ' όπου απέσπασα το διάλογο του αστροναύτη με τη βόμβα και τον επισυνάπτω εδώ, για όποιον θέλει να προπονηθεί στο πώς θα πείθουμε στο μέλλον (όποτε φτάσει εκείνη η ώρα) τα μηχανήματα...


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2011)

Earion, συμπάθα με που δεν απάντησα νωρίτερα, αλλά σήμερα είμαι στα πολύ βαθιά του προσωπικού μου διαστήματος. Χαίρομαι όμως που το Ψηφίο βρήκε την ταινία και μπράβο της! Εγώ προσπαθώ να συνεφέρω το κουρκούτι που έχω τώρα για μυαλό μήπως θυμηθεί αν την έχει δει, αλλά δεν συνέρχεται με τίποτα.  Μόλις βρω ευκαιρία θα ψάξω να βρω έστω και κάποιες σκηνές της, γιατί είτε την έχω δει είτε όχι, φαίνεται ενδιαφέρουσα. :)


----------

